# Thoughts on Output Platform?



## mjsalam (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone own the Output Platform desk? I’ve never owned a purpose built desk and have been looking at this for some time. Would love to get any thoughts and opinions on it.

TIA!


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 9, 2020)

I have one and really like it. I opted for the darker finish which looks really nice. For me it was money well spent.

Really take a look through their MIDI keyboard guide to see what fits and what doesn't fit. There aren't that many 88-key controllers that fit properly. Some are marked as fitting but actually require you to drop the keyboard down a bit. It's workable but feels less stable.

When I ordered a received my desk (last year) it was like 2-3 weeks from ordering to delivery. It's currently 14-16 weeks...and they take your money upfront.

I'd love to add the Sidecar to my setup....but a 4 month wait??? Nah...


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 9, 2020)

Here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## mjsalam (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice thanks. Looks great BTW! Trying to price it out and I can't seem to figure out shipping to Canada. It seems non-existent as an option.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 9, 2020)

mjsalam said:


> Nice thanks. Looks great BTW! Trying to price it out and I can't seem to figure out shipping to Canada. It seems non-existent as an option.


Thank you! Looks like shipping to Canada isn't happening right now:
https://support.output.com/support/solutions/articles/1000269404-where-does-platform-ship-
I'm not sure how often this gets updated so it might be worth contacting them directly about this.

I haven't looked but your other option might be eBay or a similar site.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 9, 2020)

How is the height of the desk, once you get the keyboard shelf to the proper playing position? 
I've heard complaints that the desk part is too high


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 9, 2020)

HeliaVox said:


> How is the height of the desk, once you get the keyboard shelf to the proper playing position?
> I've heard complaints that the desk part is too high


At 6' 1" I put mine on the riser blocks that come with the desk, so my desk height might be slightly high. With longer legs I wanted a little more clearence underneath....but it hasn't been an issue for me. I may actually spend some time with it off of the risers to see how that feels.

Other friends of mine who own this desk do not use the risers and have no complaints on the height or the desk itself. Their heights range from 5' 7" - 5' 10".


----------



## Eric George (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm 5'11" and have had mine both on risers and not. I prefer it not on risers as I do other activities (like my day job) at this desk too and sit at it for long periods of time. Also - that puts my midi controller on the keyboard tray at almost the same height as a piano. I think it's a great desk. I only have 1 wish - I wish we could lock the keyboard tray at some point that isn't fully extended. When it is fully extended, you are a long way from your display. I usually just need 6-12 inches of keys sticking out, but you can't lock the slides there, so as you play, my keyboard tray moves in (or out) and it's distracting. I'm stil trying to cobble together something that will fix this for me.


----------



## HeliaVox (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 10, 2020)

Since I have a day job not for music, I'd have to put my computer keyboard on the shelf and the musical one on top. Just as I have now on my desk. Plus it's not as wide as this standard computer desk I have from Dania. I do like the shelves, but their height could put my display too high, ergonomically speaking.

I really considered this desk but decided to stick with my current one instead, since I didn't see any benefit given my blended needs of tech worker + music maker.

If I had a separate room/studio vs. my office I'm working from home in, then I'd consider the Output desk.


----------



## mat1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Love the look of these but the main desk part was definitely too high for me. That extra 4/5cm made a big difference


----------



## Kent (Oct 11, 2020)

Love the desk space. The riser in the back is a bit high to put a video monitor on in my experience. Very handsome piece of furniture though


----------



## davidson (Oct 11, 2020)

If anyone is interested in getting a similar setup for a tenth of the price, just get a cheap desk and have you keys under it on one of these, then pull it out as and when you need it. Added benefit of no wobbly keyboard shelf.


----------



## noisyneil (Nov 1, 2022)

Eric George said:


> I'm 5'11" and have had mine both on risers and not. I prefer it not on risers as I do other activities (like my day job) at this desk too and sit at it for long periods of time. Also - that puts my midi controller on the keyboard tray at almost the same height as a piano. I think it's a great desk. I only have 1 wish - I wish we could lock the keyboard tray at some point that isn't fully extended. When it is fully extended, you are a long way from your display. I usually just need 6-12 inches of keys sticking out, but you can't lock the slides there, so as you play, my keyboard tray moves in (or out) and it's distracting. I'm stil trying to cobble together something that will fix this for me.


Are you able to lock the sliders _at all_? When I push mine right in, it slides back out instead of clunking into place. Maybe there's something I can adjust, but it's driving me nuts!


----------

